# Extreme Sheep-Herding



## JBaldwin (Mar 23, 2009)

[video=youtube;D2FX9rviEhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw[/video]


----------



## Theognome (Mar 23, 2009)

Only in New Zealand.

Theognome


----------



## Herald (Mar 23, 2009)

These guys don't get out much, do they?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 24, 2009)

Phew, for a minute I thought I might see Bruce Lee using some sort of oriental martial arts weapon on sheep.

'Baa-Studs'. That really cracked me up.

The Border Collies were the studs, though.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 24, 2009)

that was good!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 24, 2009)

that could give my husband too many ideas...


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Mar 25, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 25, 2009)

that made me laugh after a long and rough day at the office, and i needed that.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 25, 2009)

QueenEsther said:


> that could give my husband too many ideas...



That could give _me_ too many ideas too...


----------

